# Peugeot RCZ in Pearl White - Crystal Rock Enhancement Detail!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Firstly please let me apologise in advance for the poorly edited number plate removal - flickr has changed its editing software and it's not as sophisticated as it was - time to invest is some dedicated software.

This RCZ has been very well maintained and in fact has been detailed before by another detailer when it was first purchased, but over the course of Winter it's picked up a few defects in the paint - bit of swirling, few RDS and also rather a lot of contamination. The aim of the day was to restore the paint to its former glory, and lay down some solid protection. The owner uses Celeste but didn't bring it with him so we opted for Crystal Rock instead...

Also please excuse the lack of pics from the cleaning process as it was very windy, wet and cold...

The car was generally dirty:


DSC04862 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels were dealt with first:


DSC04861 by RussZS, on Flickr

I've been testing Autobrite's Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner out recently with pleasing results:


DSC04863 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels, tyres and arches were pre rinsed first using the K7, to remove any loose/built up brake dust/dirt:


DSC04864 by RussZS, on Flickr

Surfex/Wheel Woolie were used on the arches:


DSC04865 by RussZS, on Flickr

Very Cherry and various brushes on the wheels themselves:


DSC04866 by RussZS, on Flickr

Followed by IronX:


DSC04868 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04870 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was foamed with BriteMax Grime Out to begin to break down the dirt present on the paintwork:


DSC04873 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04872 by RussZS, on Flickr

The foam isn't very thick but it cleans very well used as a pre wash product.

This was then rinsed and the car was hand washed using Concours's Oro Shampoo:


DSC04874 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04875 by RussZS, on Flickr

The Oro shampoo was as good as many of the other shampoos we have tried recently, providing slick cleaning surface, great foam and a lovely scent.

Next the car was cleansed using IronX and Tardis:


DSC04882 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then refoamed to remove all traces of Tardis and IronX:


DSC04885 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was moved inside ready for claying.

The entire car was littered in tiny specs of what we believed to be paint, which claying was struggling to remove:


DSC04886 by RussZS, on Flickr

After trialling a few products, we found that Megs 205 and a new MF towel with light agitation was removing these specks, so this was worked around the car, then followed up with clay:


DSC04887 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04888 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then the car was dried using a mixture of compressor and drying towels, then we began to assess the paint.

Readings averaged around the 200 mark, with peaks on the top half of the car at around 240:


DSC04898 by RussZS, on Flickr

After trialling a few combinations, I was getting best results from D300 and MF Cutting Disc, which was removing all defects and finishing down perfectly with the right technique.

Before:


DSC04893 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC04899 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04900 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC04909 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC04911 by RussZS, on Flickr

This combo was used around the entire car and all swirls and scratches were removed, as the customer watched on - he had a great eye for spotting the tiniest of defects!

The flake from the paint was incredible!!


DSC04914 by RussZS, on Flickr

The exhausts were polished with Mercury with 00 Wire Wool then refined with Britemax Final Shine and MF Cloth:


DSC04905 by RussZS, on Flickr

Auto Finesse Mint Rims was used on the wheels, and CarPro PERL on the tyres:


DSC04932 by RussZS, on Flickr

The glass was cleaned with Crystal, Spritz and Z9 on the interior and the paint finished with Swissvax Crystal Rock...


DSC04933 by RussZS, on Flickr

and finally, some finished shots:


DSC04941 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04944 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04945 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04946 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04948 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04953 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04956 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04959 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04961 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04962 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04963 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04964 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04969 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04971 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04972 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04973 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04974 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04978 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04986 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04989 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04990 by RussZS, on Flickr

This car was a pleasure to work on and the CR seemed to work really well on the Pearl White paint.

Thanks for reading:


DSC04991 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Russ


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Stunning as always mate :thumb:

The lighting at Tesco's is class !!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great as always!


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Brilliant. 

They do look good in white!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

You still using the Sony Cam Russ?

The picture look crisp


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Concours Car Care said:


> You still using the Sony Cam Russ?
> 
> The picture look crisp


Yeah mate but gonna upgrade it next week...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

To what dude?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Concours Car Care said:


> To what dude?


Sony NEX7 I think but I'm going to have a look at a few.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Do you want to borrow my Panasonic GF2 for a few days see if thats the type you wanna go for

I wont be using it so ....

I got it off Marc Heavenly - Nice piece of kit mate - Might aswell try it


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good, some work work as per usual...

these cars look quite nice on the road... still rare enough as well....

:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job Russ, brought out that lovely flake in the paint really nicely!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Lovely job Russ


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Superb finish as always! You have been using the d300 and mf a fair bit more and getting brilliant results. I would be really interested to hear your technique and how you manage to finish down so well with the cutting compound??

Cheers

Tim


----------



## rob01792 (Aug 21, 2010)

look stunning hope i can get my rcz half has good as that 1 looks
what did u do with the silver arches did u use the d300 on them


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks spot on! But you didn't seem to do a lot of work on this one, did you?


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Very nice Russ, CR rocks that colour.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Russ, I see milly back on the scene again?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

I'll answer the specific questions this evening when I'm back home in front of a PC. 

Milly is getting very good at the prep work but I think I'll keep the polishing to myself...


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Russ - you're terrible.

The lovely Milly seemed to be doing all the work whilst you were taking the snaps. Shame on you.

Stunning finish by they way - the flake looks superb. That's probably one of the nicest white paint finishes I've ever seen.:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Dave - it was raining too. I would let her take the pics but she would almost certainly drop the camera lol!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job Milly :thumb: LOL 

Have You seen AS rep recently Russ ??


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks all
> 
> I'll answer the specific questions this evening when I'm back home in front of a PC.
> 
> Milly is getting very good at the prep work but I think I'll keep the polishing to myself...


Give her the festool :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alzak said:


> Great job Milly :thumb: LOL
> 
> Have You seen AS rep recently Russ ??


Yes I did on Tuesday. What do you need? I totally forgot, sorry.

I have plenty of stuff though if you need some?

Scrim - no chance!!! She doesn't want to learn either!! She's very good at what she does, it's good to get a hand with the prep.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

That finish is Stunning


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Utterly superb Russ!

Always been a fan of the RCZ, they look so nice, i'm glad they made it after seeing the concept, credit to them for that!


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

stunning finish as always Russ

Tesco pics are the best bit 

will keep my eye out when i am up there


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

What do you think to the concours shampoo Russ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

fil_b said:


> stunning finish as always Russ
> 
> Tesco pics are the best bit
> 
> will keep my eye out when i am up there


Thanks mate, we can get some of yours in there if you want?

Scrim - its very nice actually, certainly up there with the best!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

beautiful finish, great team work :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking great there Russ! Looks nice and glossy mate! :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Superb Russ! :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

That's one hell of a finish. Top job indeed.👍

I also have a pearl white RCZ and it really is a gorgeous colour. Those shots in Tescos are truly stunning.
I must find my nearest Tesco's 😄


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks mate, we can get some of yours in there if you want?
> 
> Scrim - its very nice actually, certainly up there with the best!


needs a spit and polish before i do pics lol


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nicely done


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> What do you think to the concours shampoo Russ?





MidlandsCarCare said:


> Scrim - its very nice actually, certainly up there with the best!


Not sure about you Russ, but when neat it stained my hand orange?! Best I don't make a mess with it in future!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice work
seen these in a few colours now and white is the best

crisp finish and looks better for it


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ns1980 said:


> Not sure about you Russ, but when neat it stained my hand orange?! Best I don't make a mess with it in future!


I always wear gloves Nick so not sure tbh. It does seem to have some funky dye in it though?


----------



## ProDetail (May 3, 2011)

Brilliant Work as always!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

fantastic results, as usual :thumb:


----------



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

great work! i hope mine turns out this good! 
quick question was the paint soft or hard? 
seem like i have a lot of paint to play with too!


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

So what's the special technique with the mf system to get that sort of finish?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Love the colour and the rear of this colour great flake pop and very nice finish


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice work. 

Those Peugeots are really good looking cars.


----------



## rob01792 (Aug 21, 2010)

russ any info on the arches


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

rob01792 said:


> russ any info on the arches


Apologies Rob - I used the MF pad/polish but literally tickled it on speed 3 or so to restore a touch of clarity. No defects were evident.

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice work


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful work Russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

gb270 said:


> very nice work





Socal Brian said:


> Beautiful work Russ


Cheers both


----------



## dave_067 (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks ace russ, really pleased with the finish on it  shame I've found a chunk out of the aluminum and a scuff on the bumper (not from russ btw) this morning when cleaning it. Not a happy bunny!!!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks fantastic. Loving the poppage.

Interesting car these,nice to see Pug taking a break from the norm.


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

What a work!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

dave_067 said:


> Looks ace russ, really pleased with the finish on it  shame I've found a chunk out of the aluminum and a scuff on the bumper (not from russ btw) this morning when cleaning it. Not a happy bunny!!!


Gutted mate! How has that happened? Glad you were happy with it 



B&B Autostyle said:


> Looks fantastic. Loving the poppage.
> 
> Interesting car these,nice to see Pug taking a break from the norm.


Thank you! :thumb:



Foxhound said:


> What a work!!
> 
> Congratulations!!!


Thanks!! 

Russ.


----------



## dave_067 (Feb 7, 2011)

Not to sure mate, do you no any good bodyshops that could sort the scuff? Being a pearl paint its gonna need a good repairer


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

dave_067 said:


> Not to sure mate, do you no any good bodyshops that could sort the scuff? Being a pearl paint its gonna need a good repairer


Is Wolverhampton too far for you mate? Great place there.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning mate, really enjoy your write ups :thumb: Best finish I have seen on white paint too!


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Fantastic results, love these motors :thumb:


----------

